# Masterbuilt 1050 Gravity feed



## mudmixr (Jun 20, 2020)

I am new to the website but not to smoking. I started with the Big Chief smoker, moved on to the Weber Smokey Mountain and ending up with a GMG Jim Bowie pellet grill. Smoke flavor was great with the Big Chief and the Weber but am not happy with the pellet grill. Can't find pellets that produce enough smoke flavor. I just sold the GMG and am awaiting arrival of the new Masterbuilt 1050 Gravity feed. I am looking forward to using charcoal, lump or briquets and being able to add wood again.
Does anyone have any experience with with this grill/ smoker? Any info or feedback is welcome! Thanks, Mudmixr


----------



## kruizer (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't have any experience with it but all I have seen is great reviews.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have a 560 and 1050. The 560 I relegated for cooking on the rotisserie. These things cook as advertised. Great briskets that will rival offset stick burners, steaks that look like they  come out of a steakhouse kitchen. And anything in between. The app is sketchy, but after 5 months, I finally got my 560 to connect to my home wifi.


----------



## MASTERBUILT1050 SMOKER (Apr 21, 2021)

i have had the 1050 for about 8 months now.  The masterbuilt 1050 is a beast of a smoker.  I have found that using briquettes is the best for this machine.  I have used B&B lump charcoal a few times but i find it harder to keep the temp regulated.   The instructions call for placing wood chunks in the ash bin.  I layer in the wood chunks with the charcoal and use the ash bin method.  Produces great smoke flavor.


----------

